# Trailering.



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

On show days I get up between 3 and 4, get the horses ready and loaded, check the equipment, then leave. It takes about 30 minutes for all that then 10ish minutes to get to the show, then the show starts at 8.. The halter/showmanship classes are first so idk about tacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends on how long it is to get to the show. I aim to get to shows 1 hour before they start so I have a nice window in case anything happens


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

gizpeptig said:


> Depends on how long it is to get to the show. I aim to get to shows 1 hour before they start so I have a nice window in case anything happens


This is what I like to do so I give my horse a little time to settle in and hopefully get a good parking spot!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, good parking spots are a MUST, lol. I dint enjoy having to walk half a mile to my horse, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I try to get there an hour before my first ride time. I've tried it with less time, but just felt too rushed. My horse takes forever to warm up.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, how do you know WHEN is the ride time?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Depends on when the show starts and where we are going. We had a show last weekend that was down the 401 (big highway, lots of traffic), so we left the barn at 5:40 to beat all the traffic. The show was an hour away, so we got there 1.5 hours before the show started. It was better though, because leaving much later would have put us right close to rush hour._

_Some shows we leave earlier, some we leave later...._


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Kitten, do you mean when the show starts? We always have show bills that tell us when warm up/exhibitions start, and when the actual classes start..If that's what you were asking?
We left at 6.40 on Saturday for our show that was an hour and a half away..we got there 40 minutes early for exhibition and had about 20 minutes after registration and everything to warm up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, how do you know WHEN is the ride time?


Dressage shows you are given a ride time.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Eventing shows give you ride times too.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I always trailer in to shows the day before and have stalls, but the ocasional show I do trailer in to the day of I usually try and get there an hour and a half before I need to be walking into the ring.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I aim to be on the show ground an hour before my ring starts.
This means that on the 11th of June when I am going to Derbyshire festival the ring starts at 8am, I am the 4th class in. I wil be on the show field for 7am, It is a 2 hr drive so I will aim to leave at 4.45am (so in reality will actualy leave at 5am). I will plait up on the morning of the show so I will be awake at 3.30am to plait up and bandage up (I can plait up in 20 mins when I am on form but always leave extra time just in case and at 3.30am I wil not be on best form)


----------

